# Schools close to Marietta, OH or Parkersburg, WV?



## cinciman (May 9, 2004)

I'm currently in Cincinnati and just found out I might be relocating to the far Sout-East side of Ohio, on WV border.  I was checking out a JKD school here in Cinci, but I don't know how much longer I'll be here.  I can't seem to locate any Martial Arts schools in Marietta or near.  I'm looking for either Kenpo, Wing Chun or JKD.  These are the arts that I'm interested in.  I really hope I can find a school over there to get into because my passion is growing deeper for the MA's!  Any recommendations of good schools close to these places will be greatly appreciated.

Aaron L.


----------



## WillFightForBeer (May 10, 2004)

Go to www.martialinfo.com and go to the "school locator".


----------



## OULobo (May 10, 2004)

It may be a bit of a drive, but there is a mixed club at OU (Athens), a Bando club (Athens) and a really really good boxing club (Glouster).


----------



## cinciman (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the recommendations guys.  I think if I have to leave Cinci then I'll just find a school somewhere near Columbus(2 hours away) and live half way in between the M.A. school and work.  I will probably hunt a Kenpo school.  Eventually, I hope to be back in Cinci though.


----------



## stickman71 (Jun 16, 2009)

OULobo said:


> It may be a bit of a drive, but there is a mixed club at OU (Athens), a Bando club (Athens) and a really really good boxing club (Glouster).


 

would you happen to know the name of the school that teaches bando? maybe a # or website link?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

Dr. Gyi himself is at Ohio U. You could e-mail him via the university?


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like I'm a bit late on the thread post, and I'm not sure if this is up your ally.. . BUT, I live in Marietta, OH.  I have been practicing TRADITIONAL Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do here in Parkersburg, WV for 24 years now.  Our school has been here since 1972, and is the longest running school of any martial art in the Ohio Valley.  

If it's something you are interested in looking into, just check out our website (link below).

Either way, if you have any questions about any of the other schools in the area, give me a shout, I may be able to help.

Good Luck!


----------

